
Resources to learn project management best practices? - chuie
My side project is beginning to attract interest from a few people who would like to hop on board. At this point I am just doing what feels familiar and sensible, but the project manager perspective is new to me. Are there any sort of articles&#x2F;books&#x2F;podcasts&#x2F;etc that could clue me into how to become better at it?
======
westurner
Project Management: [https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/software-
development...](https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/software-
development#project-management) ... #requirements-traceability, #work-
breakdown-structure (Mission, Project, Goal/Objective #n; Issue #n, - [ ]
Task)

"Ask HN: How do you, as a developer, set measurable and actionable goals?"
[https://westurner.github.io/hnlog/#story-15119635](https://westurner.github.io/hnlog/#story-15119635)

\- Burndown Chart, User Stories

... GitHub and GitLab have milestones and reorderable issue boards. I still
like [https://waffle.io](https://waffle.io) for complexity points; though you
can also just create labels for e.g. complexity (Complexity-5) and priority
(Priority-5).

------
dodgyb
[http://blog.practicingitpm.com](http://blog.practicingitpm.com) produces a
weekly summary of useful PM content - subscribe by RSS

[https://opensource.guide/](https://opensource.guide/) is full of tips on how
to run OSS projects

Managing remote teams is almost a separate discipline unto itself, there's
some useful tools and tips here: [https://blog.toggl.com/managing-remote-
teams/](https://blog.toggl.com/managing-remote-teams/)

------
mtmail
Similar question from 2 weeks ago "Ask HN: Best project management practices
in 2018?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16377523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16377523)
though on first glance there's only one book mentioned.

